

It’s Time To Stop Using Downloads As The Key Metric For Apps Success  - vipivip
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-its-time-to-stop-using-downloads-as-the-key-metric-for-apps-success/

======
martynasjocius
Thank you for a good article vipivip. It's related to my startup
<http://metricious.com>. Also, take a look at this article about metrics-
driven business: <http://t.co/vB9tGce>.

